# Attach looped tube to tabs



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey yall I've been stumped on how to attach looped tubes to gypsy tabs I've searched but no luck if you could help great thanks (Pics videos or links appreciated)


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess it depends on the frame cause the tubes could go through the tabs or the tabs could loop and then be attached to the frame


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15338-altorus-another-altoid-tin-slingshot/?hl=altorus

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43446-dk-general-with-1632-bb-tubes/?p=542638


----------

